# Problem with Tunein Radio Pro



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought Tunein Radio Pro today since it is only $.25. Amazon says I bought it, and it shows up in the list of available apps for my Android phone. Problem is that I can't get it to show up on the app list for my Fire HD. Amazon says it is compatible, but it sure isn't acting like it. Anybody else buy it? Can you get it to work? The non-Pro version seems to work fine. I'm only out $.25, so it isn't a big thing, but it always bugs me when something doesn't do what it's supposed to do. I've rebooted and done all the usual things. Suggestions?


----------



## tmac082970 (Feb 5, 2012)

Make sure you have selected "Device" not "Cloud" on your Apps screen. It happened to me, I hate to say.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd gotten it a while ago. . .was a FAOTD last year this time I think. . . . . it shows in my HD 'cloud' listing just fine.  Was just able to download and it seems to be working normally. Be sure you're looking for it in the cloud if you haven't downloaded it yet.  If you have it showing 'device', well, it wont' be there until it is downloaded to the device.  Duh!   Seems silly, but I've made that mistake at least once myself.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Believe me, I've checked both screens multiple times. Not there on my Fire HD. Funny thing is that the HD doesn't seem to recognize that I bought it. When you've bought something already, the app store offers you the option to open, not buy. That's what it does with the free version. The Pro version shows the price. I tried removing the free version in case there was a conflict. That doesn't do it either. It's a puzzlement. Not hugely important I suppose - evidently all the Pro version does is allow you to record. Any further suggestions would be welcome. I suppose I could be a really big spender and blow another $.25, but it's the principle of the thing. If it continues to bother me, I'll ask Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would maybe contact Amazon. . . .because, as I say, it is definitely working as expected for me.  And I do have both the free and paid for version.

Have you tried turning the Fire all the way off and then restarting it?


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Turning the Fire off was the second thing I tried, after checking to be sure I was in the right screen. However, it must have been an Amazon thing because when I checked recently, it downloaded just like it should. I had run out of things to try and hadn't had a chance to contact Amazon yet, so I'm guessing the problem was on their end. 

Thanks for your help! I always know where to turn with a question or problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had occasions when apps I purchased for my old Fire took awhile to show up as available.  Sometimes I've had to sync a couple of times.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably their servers were busy with all the PW people compulsively clicking to see whether their kindle had shipped yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably their servers were busy with all the PW people compulsively clicking to see whether their kindle had shipped yet.


That reminds me....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Y'all are making my credit card get mighty jumpy with all the PW talk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Y'all are making my credit card get mighty jumpy with all the PW talk.


Then you'd best stay far away from LTK. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go, Jim:

Paperwhite



Betsy


----------

